# "UTAD investiga porque é que o Alvão tem os mais altos níveis de ozono da Europa"



## *Dave* (8 Ago 2008 às 23:44)

Cá vai mais uma noticia do jornal on-line _Expresso_.

"_A Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD) vai explicar a 16 de Setembro, quais as razões por que a região de Vila Real, em especial a serra do Alvão, apresenta alguns dos mais elevados níveis de ozono não só de Portugal, mas da Europa.

A professora Margarida Correia Marques, da UTAD, disse hoje à Lusa que "importa saber porque é que se registam estes valores tão elevados numa zona que está longe de qualquer cidade e da poluição urbana e está integrada numa zona de montanha e no interior de um parque natural, o Parque Natural do Alvão".

A professora universitária referiu que o estudo, realizado em colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, "efectuou, durante vários dias, lançamentos de balões meteorológicos a fim de avaliar as concentrações de ozono à superfície e em altitude".

"Trata-se de um estudo muito aprofundado e pouco frequente, tendo-se realizado, o último deste tipo em Portugal, em 1996", acrescentou a docente.

Margarida Marques referiu que os dados recolhidos estão agora a ser analisados pela equipa de cientistas reunida para este projecto, devendo as conclusões ser divulgadas ao público num seminário a realizar na UTAD, em Vila Real, a 16 de Setembro.

Os balões meteorológicos transportavam radiossondas que mediram a concentração do ozono, a temperatura e a humidade relativa do ar, a pressão atmosférica e o vento desde a superfície até cerca de 30 km de altura.

Estas medições, pioneiras no Nordeste Transmontano, decorreram de 02 a 06 de Agosto, em diferentes horas do dia, nos períodos diurno e nocturno, no Centro de Coordenação de Vila Real do Instituto de Meteorologia.

As medições efectuadas permitiram obter perfis verticais detalhados do ozono desde a superfície até à estratosfera.

Com estes resultados será possível perceber a contribuição do transporte do ozono da estratosfera para a troposfera (intrusões estratosféricas) nas elevadas concentrações do ozono de superfície que se têm verificado em Lamas d'Olo, no Parque Natural do Alvão.

Este ano, a Estação de Medição de Qualidade do Ar de Lamas d'Olo, registou 28 horas de excedências ao Limiar de Informação ao Público aplicável ao ozono (180 microgramas por metro cúbico), nível acima do qual uma exposição de curta duração acarreta riscos para a saúde dos grupos mais sensíveis da população: crianças, idosos, e pessoas com doenças respiratórias.

Este poluente, que se designa como ozono de superfície ou troposférico, pode causar tosse, dor de peito, dificuldade de respirar e irritação dos olhos, nariz e garganta e, não deve ser confundido com o ozono presente na estratosfera que tem um papel vital na filtragem dos raios solares ultravioleta prejudiciais.

As medições do perfil vertical deste tipo de ozono, utilizando balões meteorológicos, foram realizadas no âmbito do projecto de investigação denominado "Poluição Atmosférica Fotoquímica no Nordeste Transmontano: Origem, Transporte e Dispersão", apoiado pela Fundação para a Ciência e Tecnologia e coordenado pela Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro.

Participaram também no projecto a Universidade de Aveiro, a Universidade Nova de Lisboa, o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança, a Universidade Fernando Pessoa e ainda a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, o Instituto de Meteorologia e a Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional do Norte (CCDRN).

O projecto teve como principal objectivo contribuir para a melhoria do conhecimento dos processos e mecanismos que levam à formação de ozono na região do Nordeste Transmontano, em especial nas áreas classificadas de montanha, como o Parque Natural do Alvão.

Adicionalmente, pretendeu avaliar se para a região em estudo existe um potencial significativo de redução de risco, da duração ou da gravidade das excedências dos limiares de alerta aplicáveis ao ozono.

Os resultados do projecto terão uma vasta aplicação a nível das políticas públicas, no âmbito da tomada de decisões sobre a necessidade de elaboração de planos de acção a curto prazo e sobre a implementação de medidas, correctas e sustentáveis, para o controlo e diminuição da poluição fotoquímica na região Norte de Portugal._"​
Fonte: http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/387920


----------

